# OMG BEETLE



## DanJan (Aug 11, 2005)

some one needs to go buy this ASAP its in the new jersey area i never even knew they made these!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...sting


----------



## i6or (Mar 17, 2007)

wrong forum????
still that is just sick...
i want those seats!


_Modified by i6or at 10:53 AM 2-3-2008_


----------



## Stud.McSavage (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: OMG BEETLE (DanJan)*

What a beast beetle.


----------



## tosser (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: OMG BEETLE (Stud.McSavage)*


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: OMG BEETLE (Stud.McSavage)*

i want those wheels......


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: OMG BEETLE (Vanilla Ice)*

Wowzers........


----------



## prob3r (May 13, 2006)

that much horsepower in a beetle? thats like a rolling casket... but i bet its fun


----------



## eurobrovw (May 2, 2006)

theres a VRT beetle locally to me, but dang, not twin turbo or AWD!


----------



## Justinsane (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: OMG BEETLE (DanJan)*

They had one for sale here in Seattle for a long time. I think someone finally picked it up though.
If only it wasn't in a Beetle shell.


----------



## FlyBy (May 27, 2004)

*Re: OMG BEETLE (Dark Matter)*

that's one of two things:
1. New Beetle RSI (extremely rare in the US)
2. New Beetle with RSI bodykit parts added on after the fact (still rare in the US)
EDIT: after reading further, it's a RSI Clone, so it's a built beetle with RSI parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by FlyBy at 2:14 PM 2-3-2008_


----------



## Hoxmarch (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: OMG BEETLE (FlyBy)*

Hot beetle;
looks like the RSI, most of them are in Mexico, which I think there are only
20 of them there... there are some that haven't been sold since 2001,
probably because they're price tag : $58000


----------



## shawshank2 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (i6or)*























Engine:	1.8L L4 PFI DOHC Turbo 








am i missing something???


----------



## Justinsane (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: (shawshank2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank2* »_






















Engine:	1.8L L4 PFI DOHC Turbo 








am i missing something???

Beetle engine swaps.


----------



## FlyBy (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (shawshank2)*

eBay doesn't have all the engines listed for every model, and the *North American* New Beetle never came with a VR6 from the factory, thus ebay has no option to list it as such. It's a common problem.
Also, imported cars can't list their VIN#'s on the site either, something to do with the format of eBay.
Edited an error on my part http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (in bold)


_Modified by FlyBy at 2:52 PM 2-3-2008_


----------



## DanJan (Aug 11, 2005)

so curious about this car not even funny


----------



## Hoxmarch (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (DanJan)*

Off my local boards;
Between 2001 and 2003 Volkswagen produced 250 limited edition New Beetles with the designation RSi in Mexico for the rest of the World. The RSi was powered by a 225 hp 3.2 liter V6 engine mated to a six-speed gearbox and Volkswagen's all-wheel drive system 4motion. It had a Remus twin-pipe exhaust. The suspension was tuned by Porsche, featuring a severely altered rear suspension geometry more geared to the race track and a rear cross member behind the rear seats. Visually, the RSi differed in its 80 mm (3.1 in) wider fenders, unique front and rear bumpers, a rear diffuser, large rear wing, and 18x9 OZ Superturismo wheels with 235/40ZR-18 tires. Inside, it was trimmed in carbon fiber, billet aluminum, and bright orange leather. The front seats were Recaro racing shells. Notable disadvantages found were loud cabin noise and low rear tire life. Curiously, in Mexico, although being a country very attached to Volkswagen, there are RSis that have not been sold since 2001. This is probably due to its US$58,000 price tag and because Mexico is the country where most Beetle RSis stay (20 cars).


----------



## jussbuggin00 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (Hoxmarch)*











































wow


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (jussbuggin00)*

I highly doubt its going to get 63k for it, the other twin turbo awd sold for less then 30k but it did have some more milage on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_I highly doubt its going to get 63k for it, the other twin turbo awd sold for less then 30k but it did have some more milage on it.
I would pay $30k for one. I would like to know what that cluster came out of and if I could get it to work in my 1.8T.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

it seems like its a RSI cluster , as its in KM not MPH. Dont quote me on it but it does have the aluminum trim on both sides along with the billet handle .If you willing to spend 30k then you figure you can spend 40-45 and have one built for the piece of mind. You dont know what these cars could have been through. Their asking price of 64k is insane. I talked to the owner of this car in person, he actually showed up at SHOW AND GO in Englishtown NJ a couple years back and he got the car for much less.
It seems that this isnt the same person as the sale is by a dealer.
for 64k you can buy a new Turbo S and do the conversion yourself.
I was quoted a year ago 40-45k depending on which parts i wanted with the conversion if i supplied them with the car.
That red vr6 awd twin turbo that was on the market for a while went down to 29k, it did have like 30k miles
The silver vr6 single turbo 400hp that was on ebay for like a year asking price was like 27k and it disapeared.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Simply a Turbo S with an RSi body kit, RSi cluster and grab handles, with an HPA 4WD TT conversion. Can not beliee they used those r i c e r tails, unbelievable. 
I heard u can get an actual brand new RSi from Mexico into the US for less, used ones for much less, then basically all u'd need to do is turbo or TT it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_it seems like its a RSI cluster , as its in KM not MPH. Dont quote me on it but it does have the aluminum trim on both sides along with the billet handle .If you willing to spend 30k then you figure you can spend 40-45 and have one built for the piece of mind. You dont know what these cars could have been through. Their asking price of 64k is insane. I talked to the owner of this car in person, he actually showed up at SHOW AND GO in Englishtown NJ a couple years back and he got the car for much less.
It seems that this isnt the same person as the sale is by a dealer.
for 64k you can buy a new Turbo S and do the conversion yourself.
I was quoted a year ago 40-45k depending on which parts i wanted with the conversion if i supplied them with the car.
That red vr6 awd twin turbo that was on the market for a while went down to 29k, it did have like 30k miles
The silver vr6 single turbo 400hp that was on ebay for like a year asking price was like 27k and it disapeared.

WOW! When I called Marcel with my specs it was like $65k for what I wanted. Maybe I just have good taste.......


----------



## AudiMike (Apr 28, 2006)

A beetle identical to that one sold in the Barrett Jackson Auction a couple years back for $65k.
Amazing car.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_
WOW! When I called Marcel with my specs it was like $65k for what I wanted. Maybe I just have good taste.......









I guees it depends on what you wanted, if you start doing some of this cosmetics stuff it can add up pretty quick especially done by them, i just simply asked for awd vr6tt conversion.... now a realistic price for this car would be more like 45k, i think thats what the HPA R32 sold for


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_I heard u can get an actual brand new RSi from Mexico into the US for less, used ones for much less, then basically all u'd need to do is turbo or TT it.

You got a dealers name?








"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
You got a dealers name?








"Hollywood"









I can't remember who looked into doing it and posted that statement, it was year or so ago.
Used Rsi's in Germany, starting at $29K, add approx $10K for US compliance: http://www.mobile.de/SIDFRycER...h.y=2
PM *sahm* for info on Mexico Rsi's: http://www.newbeetle.org/forum...10074


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

VWNA's so friggin' stupid for not bringing these cars to the US. I mean, damn, many of us have invested more than the cost of a new RSI in our current cars.








I mean if the R32's did so well, why don't they think the RSI's would sell??








"Hollywood"


----------



## shahram177 (Aug 5, 2003)

I love that tail! 
Where can i get that for my wifes! 
She would flip! 
The rest of that car is also very nice, but not $60k nice!
For that price step away from VW and start looking at BMW's and or Porche. Or if you still insist, maybe a very nice second had TT!
For half that you can get that new POS sluch box equiped, awd golf.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (shahram177)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shahram177* »_I love that tail! 
Where can i get that for my wifes! 
She would flip! 
The rest of that car is also very nice, but not $60k nice!
For that price step away from VW and start looking at BMW's and or Porche. Or if you still insist, maybe a very nice second had TT!
For half that you can get that new POS sluch box equiped, awd golf. 

You won't get a Porsche at the price with that power!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_
You won't get a Porsche at the price with that power!

That's for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif As someone who used to own a 1980 911SC, I can tell you my 1.8T runs circles around the Porsche.







Granted, it was an older model, not up to today's technical standards, but sill........
You know, anyone (with deep enough pockets), can buy, own & drive a Porsche. The whole beauty of this "modding" thing, at least as far as I'm concerned, is being able to have a "unique" car, capable of blowing the doors off of much more expensive marques.








"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_You know, anyone (with deep enough pockets), can buy, own & drive a Porsche. The whole beauty of this "modding" thing, at least as far as I'm concerned, is being able to have a "unique" car, capable of blowing the doors off of much more expensive marques.








"Hollywood"









More over Maharishi, Hollywood's my new guru.


----------



## shahram177 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

Oh come on! For $60K + you can get a 2008 Porsche Cayman 








And it comes with a warantee! 
Ok sure it has only 295 hp.....but still!
At some point it becomes an issue of diminishing returns.
But hay what can i say each to their own.


----------



## shahram177 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

2x post my bad


_Modified by shahram177 at 5:26 PM 2-11-2008_


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (shawshank2)*

im not sure but i think hpa built this one and its suppose to be making 500+ bhp
i have a freind that has a freind that owns a real rsi bettle in mexico and he told me that because of the fact that the rsi doesnt meet us safety specs it wont be sold in the us and if it is brought over to us soil IE you buy it in mexico and ship it back, you can only register and insure it for only 6 months out of the year which i think sucks that you would only be able to drive for 6 months out of the year








_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank2* »_






















Engine:	1.8L L4 PFI DOHC Turbo 








am i missing something???


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (shahram177)*

I am going to have to step in here and stand up for the asking price of this car in particular. Yes, I know Shahram177 it is not a porsche, but guess what IT IS faster than those cars that you are mentioning. Nothing like leaving a 911 in your rear view in your NB. Not to mention leaving a ferrari in the dust after walking all over him on the corners. This car was in European car about a year ago (can't remember which issue month) and did all that and more. 65,000 for a super car sounds good to me...ESPECIALLY IN A BEETLE SHELL!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

this car was built by hpa and it is there stage two car with 550 bhp


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_Nothing like leaving a 911 in your rear view in your NB. Not to mention leaving a ferrari in the dust after walking all over him on the corners. This car was in European car about a year ago (can't remember which issue month) and did all that and more. 65,000 for a super car sounds good to me...ESPECIALLY IN A BEETLE SHELL!









You see, to me this is what it's all about! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Not that my car is anywhere near the performance of this beast, but I'll never forget the day I pulled away from a gentleman driving a big, beautiful brand new Audi Sedan. At about 70MPH, we both decided to go for it. At about 120MPH he was in my rear view and gave up! Best part of the story is when we both came to the end of the expressway and stopped at the light, I glanced over at him, expecting we'd both share a big "Thumbs Up" for a cool blast. Instead, the MF'r looks at me and gives me the finger!!








I'll say it again. ANYONE can go buy a Porsche. I had one. Who cares. But the creativity that goes into these cars is just amazing. And as someone who drove a 1980 911SC for years, I'll tell you this, my 2002 NBTS would drive CIRCLES around that 911.








"Hollywood"


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
You see, to me this is what it's all about! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Not that my car is anywhere near the performance of this beast, but I'll never forget the day I pulled away from a gentleman driving a big, beautiful brand new Audi Sedan. At about 70MPH, we both decided to go for it. At about 120MPH he was in my rear view and gave up! Best part of the story is when we both came to the end of the expressway and stopped at the light, I glanced over at him, expecting we'd both share a big "Thumbs Up" for a cool blast. Instead, the MF'r looks at me and gives me the finger!!








I'll say it again. ANYONE can go buy a Porsche. I had one. Who cares. But the creativity that goes into these cars is just amazing. And as someone who drove a 1980 911SC for years, I'll tell you this, my 2002 NBTS would drive CIRCLES around that 911.








"Hollywood"









I LOVE STORIES LIKE THIS







AND I AGREE 100%


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Some people will never get it. Some people try to buy it, others (Hollywood) tell it like it is because they know.







Call me crazy but I would take that HPA beetle over any super car out there







They just wouldn't see it coming and that is the best part. This car will beat nearly *anything* in the 1/4 mile, leave you begging for mercy on the track, and slip past any thing it encounters on the street without any one suspecting a thing. I could keep going...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (kraut-rocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kraut-rocket* »_im not sure but i think hpa built this one and its suppose to be making 500+ bhp
i have a freind that has a freind that owns a real rsi bettle in mexico and he told me that because of the fact that the rsi doesnt meet us safety specs it wont be sold in the us and if it is brought over to us soil IE you buy it in mexico and ship it back, you can only register and insure it for only 6 months out of the year which i think sucks that you would only be able to drive for 6 months out of the year









HGP is a German tuner http://www.hgp-turbo.de , HPA is Canadian http://www.hpamotorsports.com .


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

It also can average about 28-30 mpg if you can keep your foot out of it. Can your Ferrari do that?


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

Nice


----------

